# Caddy seat swap



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

1979 coupe is the year...interior renovations soon...Best buckets to use:Want full power/heat both sides???I've got 60/40 seat now....How to do??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Dec 11 2009, 01:16 PM~15947705
> *1979 coupe is the year...interior renovations soon...Best buckets to use:Want full power/heat both sides???I've got 60/40 seat now....How to do??
> *


why dont you just pu newer caddy seats in there......... I think your going backwards  . i took buckets from a 1994 Eldorado and put them in a cutlass.


----------



## casper (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Dec 11 2009, 10:16 AM~15947705
> *1979 coupe is the year...interior renovations soon...Best buckets to use:Want full power/heat both sides???I've got 60/40 seat now....How to do??
> *


get buckets out of a 2 door caprice, bonneville, delta88 ,buick lasabre i had an 81 bonneville with factory buckets they looked similar to g body buckets


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

thanx.......for replies. I still thinking : buckets from ss monte 03...I want the heat and power both sides....I just got figure out seat mounts from 60/40 to buckets.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Dec 13 2009, 04:16 PM~15969569
> *thanx.......for replies. I still thinking : buckets from ss monte 03...I want the heat and power both sides....I just got figure out seat mounts from 60/40 to buckets.
> *


theres a big body on here for sale with buick rivi buckets , looks to be late 90s seats ,they look gooood !


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Dec 11 2009, 10:16 AM~15947705
> *1979 coupe is the year...interior renovations soon...Best buckets to use:Want full power/heat both sides???I've got 60/40 seat now....How to do??
> *


IVE GOT A 79 DEVILE WITH BIG BODY SEATS IN IT 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

we put bonneville seats in a 85 coupe caprice will work on da 79 deville aswell...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I seen some big body seats that are clean and I want to put them in my 83 coupe but dont know If I could get them to fold forward without having to use the electric all the time. They dont move by themselves. Anybody know??


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

there is not too many coupes,thats my search too....el do and riv seats???But defintely want late model leather seats with power and heat.....G-body??Newer caddy seats are mostly 4 door versions....Hmmmm!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Dec 19 2009, 08:45 PM~16031761
> *there is not too many coupes,thats my search too....el do and riv seats???But defintely want late model leather seats with power and heat.....G-body??Newer caddy seats are mostly 4 door versions....Hmmmm!
> *


94 eldorado is a 2 door, thats what I got for my cutty


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_anyone have pictures?_


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

I wanna swap the seats in my 85 Fleetwood... Anyone know what will fit? AND ITS A 4-door.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 28 2009, 11:20 PM~16115674
> *I wanna swap the seats in my 85 Fleetwood...  Anyone know what will fit?    AND ITS A 4-door.....
> *


Yeah any big body cadillac, you might not even have to recover them either :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks KAKALAK...... My boss has a 96 ELDO <<< I think up in tha field. I jus didnt wanna tear them BOTH apart if it wasnt going to fit.


----------

